# Would it look bad wearing jeans to a funeral?



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm attending a child's funeral tomorrow & all have been asked not to wear black, however my only options are black trousers or jeans.

I'm leaning towards smart jeans with sandles & a pretty white t-shirt but don't want to look scruffy & inappropriate.

What do you think?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't wear jeans to a funeral even for a child but if they were a dark colour other than blue you might get away with it. Have you a pretty skirt you could wear instead? 

I hope it all goes well, so sad for it to be a childs funeral


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I personally don't think the parent's will care, TBH. As long as you are respecting their wishes in not wearing black, then I think they will be ok about jeans. I know I wouldn't mind. 



Mandy xx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I wouldn't wear jeans either. I'd go with the black trousers and a nice top. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I too wouldnt wear jeans, trousers yes,


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Trousers with a brighter top would be good; if no-one else is wearing jeans you will feel really embarrased hun so I would go with the safer option; as long as you are not all in black they won't take offence hun   hope it goes ok..always sad to go to childrens funerals  
Cat x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks all. I am wearing black trousers with a bright flowery top.  

I only wish I'd had a dress or skirt then this wouldn't be a problem but Kitten is right & I doubt anyone will even notice what I'm wearing!

I have a headache already & am dreading today. Attending the funeral of a boy the same age as my own is devastating.  

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

for you & the family.


----------

